# تحميل اوتوكاد 2012 وصلات سريعه تدعم الاستكمال



## mokh (8 ديسمبر 2011)

تحميل اوتوكاد 2012 على الميديا فير

AutoCAD 2012 English 32bit 

البرنامج مقسم الى 8 ملفات والملف ال 9 هوه الكراك

الجزء الاول 
http://www.mediafire.com/?hpf5do8gpbv1arg
الجزء الثاني
http://www.mediafire.com/?5q3v66ye82813vr
الجزء الثالث
http://www.mediafire.com/?e4ukd9u9ma56t6j
الجزء الرابع
http://www.mediafire.com/?ebw3c6h7mc3zt5h
الجزء الخامس
http://www.mediafire.com/?xs8niqxeju1jlqb
الجزء السادس
http://www.mediafire.com/?qg91susggp3gd0p
الجزء السابع
http://www.mediafire.com/?ac55cru0i44onp3
الجزء الثامن
http://www.mediafire.com/?1fb5nf2wh962vme
الكراك
http://www.mediafire.com/?3db7192dc231fg7

انا نزلت البرنامج وجربته حمله على ضمانتى

المصدر : البحث فى الميديا فير


----------



## حجي الكبير (8 ديسمبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
شكرا لك


----------



## حجي الكبير (8 ديسمبر 2011)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
شكرا لك*


----------



## engineer112 (9 ديسمبر 2011)

thanks


----------



## وليد7777 (9 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير 
وشكراً جزيلاً​


----------



## eng.z.n (9 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## mokh (10 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا لكم على المرور


----------



## م.السيد السعدني (10 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا بس يا ريت لو 64 بت


----------



## mokh (10 ديسمبر 2011)

اوك هحاول ادورك عليه وابعته


----------



## م.السيد السعدني (10 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا عاجز والله عن الشكر


----------



## mokh (13 ديسمبر 2011)

AutoCAD 2012 English 64bit​
http://www.mediafire.com/?707zn2aogpvt74g

http://www.mediafire.com/?dq2nnzsmq2px2dp

http://www.mediafire.com/?t039k9lhun7zmwe

http://www.mediafire.com/?c2nz197waupkgju

http://www.mediafire.com/?ivul8oy2bnwqj9v

http://www.mediafire.com/?76sacq1a9nbbsj2

http://www.mediafire.com/?ceuceijdt3fh5qq

http://www.mediafire.com/?vye9v1nel2iewii

http://www.mediafire.com/?gmweo8wcaa6syy5


----------



## حيدر ناصر (14 ديسمبر 2011)

thank u


----------



## ha22ra (14 ديسمبر 2011)

الف الف شكرا اخي العزيز والله يجعلة في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## makzoom (15 ديسمبر 2011)

*مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
بارك الله فيك
*​


----------



## mokh (19 ديسمبر 2011)

:7::7::7::7::7::7:


----------



## الامير حسن (2 يناير 2012)

مشكور وجزاك الله كل ر وياريت برنامج سيرفر ولاند ديسك توب بس يكون علي 64 بت ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## عباس ربيع (7 يناير 2012)

اللهم انت ربي لا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا علي عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت اعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ابوء لك بنعمتك عليا وابوء بذنبي فاغفرلي فانه لا يغفر الذنوب الا انت


----------



## moaiad abu eed (12 يناير 2012)

مشكور جدا


----------



## محمد123 (15 يناير 2012)

اخي العزيز
السيريال نمبر غير صحيح
هكذا يخبرني البرنامج
ياريت لو حد يعطينا السيريال الصحيح
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابراهيم حمدى محمد (18 يناير 2012)

الف شكر ليك يا اخى وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mokh (1 فبراير 2012)

شكرا لكم على الطيب


----------



## omer19877 (2 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## qds2020 (9 فبراير 2012)

*شـــــــــــــــــــــكراً*


----------



## amrcivil (10 فبراير 2012)

*شكرا لك*


----------



## hassan3733 (11 فبراير 2012)

اذا ممكن في برنامج يدعم ويندوز 7 نظام 64 بت وشكرا لجهدك المبارك


----------



## المهندس احمد عكوش (19 مارس 2012)

*النسخة 64 لا تقبل اى سيريال 
فين الرجالة*


----------



## mokh (19 مارس 2012)

mokh قال:


> AutoCAD 2012 English 64bit​
> http://www.mediafire.com/?707zn2aogpvt74g
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?dq2nnzsmq2px2dp
> ...





انا جربت ال32 وشغاله تمام مع السيريال
اما ال64 لم اجربها


----------



## enghosssam (7 سبتمبر 2012)

مش شغال ليه ؟


----------



## mamdouh m.omran (29 سبتمبر 2012)

Invalid or Deleted File.
هذه هي الرساله التي تظهر عن الضغط على اللينكات الخاصه بالتحميل 
شكراً جزيلا


----------



## ياسين الزيدي (8 ديسمبر 2012)

انشاء الله يسلمو والله يرحم والديك بس ياريت احد اخواني الكرام ايحمل 64 بيت


----------



## ايمن حسين (5 يناير 2013)

الروابط لاتعمل يرجى التحديث وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------

